# Highjacking Thread???



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2003)

I just had a post deleted, as did someone else, in the Ninjitsu forum for making reference to Realultimatepower.com.

Someone else posted a reference to the site. I hit the link, and browsed. I found it pretty funny, so I posted on it.

I then found my post deleted, and a warning for me "not to high jack threads."

The other day, I had my "nekkid sparring" post, although inappropriate, deleted from the Womens Self Defense" forum. I was at least "warned" about that.

So, what gives? Now the Nekkid sparring post I can understand. Someone may have complained, for my post could have offended someone (even though I was clear that I was only kidding, and if they were offended then I think that they are the ones with the problem and NOT me). So the Mods. felt the need to delete what I wrote due to complaints. Fine, I was warned, and I understand.

But now the Ninjitsu forum? I saw Jay Bells thread asking people not to "highjack" with Realultimatepower.com posts (I didn't know this was a huge problem, but O.K.?), which didn't bother me. But deleting my posts? I think that is over the line!

So my question to staff is this: since when was "Deleting posts" because you don't like what someone says protocal. I thought that MT tried to avoid deleting posts to keep record of Conversations, among other things. Unless it was something that had to be sensored for profanity, or unless there was something that could cause a law suit, I thought that deleting was a no-no. I thought that people were instead warned for their behavior, then repremanded accordingly if repeated warnings failed, but that posts weren't "deleted."

Also, I was involved with the last 2 "deletions" to my knowledge, which makes me wonder, do you guys (Mods) have a personal problem with me?

So please discuss the issue. I'll be off martial talk for the next couple of hours as I have appointments and such. I would be interested to hear input on this issue.

Thank You,

Paul Janulis


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 12, 2003)

I removed the post that began the Real Ultimate power side-track of the topic at hand.  That's what hijacking is...throwing useless things up that have no bearing on what is being discussed.  

The RUP website is hysterical...and if discussions what to take place about it, they can happen in the humor forum, not in a thread where someone is trying to discuss and gain information about a topic.  Unfortunately the site tends to come up way too often during conversations on topics...which is why I posted the "Enough Real Ultimate Power" thread...


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *I removed the post that began the Real Ultimate power side-track of the topic at hand.  That's what hijacking is...throwing useless things up that have no bearing on what is being discussed.
> 
> The RUP website is hysterical...and if discussions what to take place about it, they can happen in the humor forum, not in a thread where someone is trying to discuss and gain information about a topic.  Unfortunately the site tends to come up way too often during conversations on topics...which is why I posted the "Enough Real Ultimate Power" thread... *



I totally see your point, and I understand why you posted the "enough real ultimate power" thread. It was the deleting of my and others posts that I disagreed with. A simple "Mod. note: please stay on the topic of this thread" would of put me right back on track. 

It was my understanding that it would take a rare case for Mods to actually delete posts. Usually a pm and explaination would follow, after the mods discussed it among themselves. When it happends according to protocal, not only do I understand, but I agree.

I just feel uncomfortable if Mods were allowed to delete posts whenever they feel like it. I would feel like if I said something that someone didn't "like" I would run the risk of being unfairly censored or treated. I just feel that the whole "deleting" thing could get out of hand, and could be abused if there aren't certain protocal in place to go with it.

Anyways, no hard feelings, Jay, on my side. I hope you don't have any on your side for me bringing it up. I just want to be able to post w/o feeling that I could be "controlled" or "censored" at anytime for any reason w/o warning. If the whole deleting situation were to get out of hand, then I think that this would be a bad thing.

All for now...talk to you all Monday.

:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 12, 2003)

I would report the mods to a moderator. (ha ha)  I told a freind about this site and he explained that not only was I a troll, but everyone was a troll. Obviously thats not true; however, when I was at my most troll like, I felt the mods were choosing sides. I don't know but What I do know is the mods are just people volunteering their time to keep the site flowing. Mistakes will be made, and toes will get stepped on here and there. I wouldn't take it personaly. Its not as if these people get paid or anything.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I would report the mods to a moderator. (ha ha)  *



This can be done! Mods. and admins. have been warned in the past--and also friends, such as *PAUL*. As with the Mafia, it's nothing personal, just business

We appreciate your understanding. This is indeed a money-losing volunteer effort and we really do the best we can. Coordination can be an issue as we have a number of mods. across several time zones with varying work schedules and intermittent computer problems of their own.

In this case the admins. had begun a discussion of editing yesterday afternoon due to concerns that we were being a little more aggressive about it than we had previously been. We hadn't brought that discussion to a conclusion yet so we hadn't yet discussed the issue with the mods. We are all now discussing when we should edit posts.

The problem of too many off-topic threads is real and we had been discussing ways to address that, which is why you may notice more thread steering in several fora. Editing concerns are very understandable however and we are trying to strike a balance. Again, coordinating this effort across all of the staff requires time!

We truly appreciate those who care enough about this site to offer constructive criticism. If people were to just slip away from the site because of misunderstandings, errors on our part, or grudges, we'd be the poorer--so please do offer your thoughts when we goof up, or whenever you have comments to make about how the site is run!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

The "naked sparring" post in the Womens Self-Defense forum and the two follow-up posts to it by another user were particularly an issue because we have strived to make that forum welcoming to women. We have always used a tighter rein in that forum.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2003)

Feedbacks always the key here.  If ya think we're 'doing it wrong', by all means let us know.  Just do it in a constructive manner...we're more receptive then.  We ask that if theres an issue, please post it in the support area, rather than in-thread.  This way, we can keep the original thread on topic, and address your concerns fully.  If they are only posted in-thread, it may be a while before we find it.

You can also email or PM an admin if you wish to keep it private.  If you have a problem with 1 admin, please approach one of the others.

We will look into each issue as fairly as we can.


(Note - I do disagree with the mafia connection, but only cuz I refuse to appear in a suit in my avatar. )


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The "naked sparring" post in the Womens Self-Defense forum and the two follow-up posts to it by another user were particularly an issue because we have strived to make that forum welcoming to women. We have always used a tighter rein in that forum.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



Right. And that made sense, and didn't bother me. I can understand a tighter rein on that forum. What made even more sense then that was that the Mods. stuck to the "process" that was set in place for deleting the post. Someone saw that it might have been an issue, it was discussed in the Mod forum (I believe), then Kaith Deleted what needed to be deleted, and PM's were sent out to explain what happend.

There didn't appear to be that same process on the ninjitsu forum. That was what bothered me, not so much that my post was deleted. I understand the issue of thread steering, and I understand Jay Bell's concerns. But I didn't see how his way of handling stuck to the "process" that was in place. 

That was why I brought it up. Mods. have emotions and opinions just like anyone else. By sticking to a disciplined process and protocal, decisions will be made in a logical and consistant fashion, despite personal emotions or opinions. I think that this is important, otherwise mod. authority could get out of hand. 

I am glad I brought it up, though. I think that you guys (the Mods.) on MT have a thankless job, yet manage to do a good job dispite everything that goes on. I appreciate you guys keeping MT under control, which helps make this board as successful as it is today. I am confident that you guys will have the issue resolved, that you'll have the process tightened up even more, and that things will run better then ever. 

Thank You!
 :asian:


----------



## Greeny Belty (Oct 6, 2003)

yeh strange maybe they did nt like you:redeme:


----------

